# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Need a designer for HTML/CSS gig

## specsaregood

I have an opportunity for a shortterm freelance gig doing a HTML/CSS template for a site, working with one of my customers.    

Contact me on rpfs if you are serious and experienced.   It is a plus if you have the experience to take the design and apply it to a dynamic site .net/.aspx  but not strictly required if you are a  good designer.

----------

